# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Trabajadores forestales y pequeños madereros marcharon contra la Ley Forestal en Pucallpa

## gpacheco

*Pucallpa - Ucayali 26 febrero 2009* _Piden libre acceso a los bosques_ 
Trabajadores forestales y miles de micro y pequeños empresarios realizaron hoy en la mañana una movilización por las calles de Pucallpa, en protesta por la aprobación de la Ley Forestal, norma que habría ocasionado la pérdida de más de 20 mil empleos solamente en Ucayali. 
Los asistentes se concentraron en el óvalo Sáenz Peña, provenientes del Malecón de Yarinacocha, del reloj público de Pucallpa y de la Plaza de Arma de San Fernando.  
La marcha fue convocada y organizada por la Asociación de Pequeños Empresarios Madereros en Madera Predimensionada-APEMEPD y por la Asociación de Productores Forestales de Ucayali-APROFU. 
También participaron integrantes de la Asociación de Extractores Madereros y Reforestadores-AEMRU y de la Asociación de Concesionarios Forestales de Padre Abad-ACOFOPA. 
Prefieren la ley 2691 
Portando grandes banderolas, los marchantes pedían que pequeños y micro extractores tengan acceso a los bosques, que se transfiera el INRENA a los gobiernos regionales y que se apruebe el uso de la sierra de cadena. 
Luego de recorrer varias arterias de Pucallpa retornaron al óvalo Sáenz Peña, en donde se realizó un mitin con participación de los dirigentes de cada asociación. 
Los oradores señalaron que la Ley Forestal es discriminatoria porque solamente beneficia a los grandes empresarios madereros y excluye de la explotación de los bosques a los pequeños extractores forestales. 
En ese sentido, pidieron que sea derogada y que se apruebe la propuesta legislativa 2691 que trabajó y aprobó la Comisión de Pueblos Andinos, Amazónicos, Afroperuanos, de Ambiente y Ecología del Congreso.Temas similares: Artículo: Universitarios de Madre de Dios marcharon en defensa de la biodiversidad Madereros promoverán oferta forestal y maderable con miras a la exportación Madereros peruanos podrían negociar mejores precios para proyectos habitacionales estatales Empresarios madereros esperan se amplíe vigencia de Ceticos Ilo para invertir más de US$ 300 millones Exigen que autoridades se pronuncien sobre decomiso de caoba ilegal en avión policial en Pucallpa

----------

